# Seating a bearing race



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

If anyone has ever tried to seat a bearing race in a hub without the proper tools here is a tip that worked for me. Grind down the edges of your old races and use them to push the new races in (with a hammer). Grinding down the old races some allow you to remove them after seating the new ones. I normally use a large socket for this but I could not find it this time. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Growing up in the sixties and seventies, my dad would keep a few broken baseball bats (only wooden bats were common back then, fyi to you youngsters). They were perfect for seating the races on the side of the road (such vivid childhood memories- at least I remember the important life lessons). TodayI keep a few assorted pieces of hardwood handy to do the same. And yes, we would often use the old race as far as we could without getting it stuck before switching to the wood.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I use a piece of brass and just tap it around the edge gently a little bit at a time. It just takes a little longer to get it to the bottom.


----------

